# Looking for Packaging.



## Jody (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get these?  I love the look of them and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 4, 2010)

What are they? Jars?


----------



## Jody (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, they are airless pump bottles.  This picture should show them better.


----------



## ikindred (Jan 6, 2010)

is this what you are looking for?

http://www.arminak-associates.com/_e/AI ... 0_16cc.htm


----------



## Jody (Jan 7, 2010)

That's very close but not the same one.  Someone found the other ones for me though.  I love them.  Thanks so much for looking for them for me.  : )


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 7, 2010)

8) care to share where you found them?


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are STUNNING!!


----------



## Jody (Jan 20, 2010)

SORRY!!!!  I missed the last of this thread.  I will gladly share!!!!  Freund Container.  : )


----------



## carebear (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.freundcontainer.com/product. ... _ss_E_pump


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 26, 2010)

*Airless pump bottles*

How do you fill the airless pump bottles with your cosmetic formulation? Does it need any special equipment to put the contents inside the bottle sanitary?


----------



## madpiano (Jan 30, 2010)

wow, pretty, but quite expensive ??? $29 each ???


----------

